# Should we keep the subscribers icons or not ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

As this has stirred the membership up i wanted to do a straw poll of everyones feelings on them


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> As this has stirred the membership up i wanted to do a straw poll of everyones feelings on them


I don't know what they are. had a look but can't see what sub icons look like or where they are. To me - either way, I'm easy.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Poor *Pusser* the subscriber icons are the GOLD CROWNS at the side of the nickname. 8O


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> > As this has stirred the membership up i wanted to do a straw poll of everyones feelings on them
> ...


Hello Pusser

Its that little yellow crown i think top right corner above Nukes Avatar space

Motorhomer


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*BUMP*

Hi all

If you come into this thread and wonder what it is all about go to

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-552.html#4559

and "read all about it"

Mike


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

And there I was thinking that HelenB was a queen! Now that I have come down to earth I dont really see a need for them.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I thought the crown was a mark of respect for admirers of Big Ears, so naturally I assumed I wouldn't be getting one.

So as they are for people who have paid, and bearing in mind I haven't yet, I think its best that subscribers should be dethroned. However, if we do have a subscriber membership, all it means is that these are the people that are helping to keep the site ticking over and ready for expansion so perhaps they should have some recognition.

Best keep the crowns then.

Although.,...


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol ah well majority rules, the icons are gone. We will see how the subs go for now and carry on with building the site


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Wow, that must be one of the quickest polls in history - less than two hours and less than 20 votes!!

However, I am pleased to see the crowns gone. Anything that causes such a rumpus cannot be good. Thank you Nuke Dave

Phoenix


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I haven't voted yet  I'm a floating voter.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Anything that causes such a rumpus cannot be good.


my thoughts exactly and hence the quick straw poll, i always listen to my members


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

That's what makes this site so good and better than the majority, the owner of the site, Dave, will always listen to the posters, well done Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Seconded - Nukes should be bald now - can't be much more hair to pull out.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Yay ay ay. The Nay's have it.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Dave, will always listen to the posters


thx Helen, wouldnt be much of a community if i just ploughed on regardless and ignored the thoughts/feelings of others


----------

